# Started to mess around with photoshop.



## JRL (May 16, 2012)

Opinions? I don't really know what I'm doing, just messing around with a few things.

Flickr: SkyratiK's Photostream


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 16, 2012)

For not knowing what you are doing these are pretty nice!


----------



## JRL (May 16, 2012)

Thanks! I found like 5 things that I can do. Depending on the color, position and amount of filter I use it does a bunch of cool looking stuff.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 16, 2012)

That is awesome man  You should check my thread, page two is where it gets exciting! "My Logos"


----------



## JRL (May 16, 2012)

I actually checked out that thread before I posted this one. What do you use? I need to learn how to do some text stuff so I can make avatars and what not.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 16, 2012)

Adobe Illustrator and Photoshop


----------

